# [solved, I believe]USB 3.0 port only recognized as usb 2.0

## Vrenn

Hello dear Gentoo-experts!

I have just installed Gentoo on an new Laptop using the NEC usb-controller. The laptop has two usb-ports 2.0 on the right side (+ 1 esata) and two usb-ports on the left. now lsusb gives me following:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
```

Where is my second  usb3.0 port?

I plugged my WD-usb3hdd on the first port marked with the USB3-logo and it was just running at usb 2.0.

Kdeinfo just gives me following on the first hub port:

```
Hersteller: Linux 3.0.6-gentoo xhci_hcd

Seriennummer: 0000:19:00.0

Klasse 9 (Hub)

Unterklasse 0 (Unused)

Protokoll 0 (Full speed (or root) hub)

USB-Version 2.00

Anbieter-Kennung 0x1d6b

Produkt-Kennung 0x2

Revision 0.00

Geschwindigkeit 480 Mbit/s

Kanäle 2

Max. Paketgröße 64
```

The second usb 3.0 port works as expected.

lspci -v on my usb3 chip:

```
19:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 04) (prog-if 30)

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0490

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at d2100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff

        Capabilities: [150] #18

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
```

using Linux version 3.0.6-gentoo (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) )

The fist port is marked as a usb 3.0 port using the xhci driver working just with the usb 2.0 version. Why and how can I change that?

----------

## Vrenn

Ok, plugged it again and again, now both ports let the drive shine under the usb 3.0 xhci, still there is is a usb 2.0 xhci host. Ist that normal? then my error was just a "drive not recognized as 3.0"-issue.

So there is a chance that the xhci 2.0 host ist normal.

USB 3.0 are taken by the 3.0-xhci-host

USB 2.0 are taken by the 2.0-xhci-host

Ist that correct?

ps: do I still need the ohci/uhci driver. heard that ehci-driver still needs them?

----------

## Vrenn

Another day same hassle. My drive is only listend under the usb 2.0 xhci-port. Why is there no usb-support like it was last weekend?

Does somebody else have those problems?

My drive: Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 2TB usb 3.0 drive.[/code]

----------

## Ant P.

Try making xhci built in and ehci a module so the USB3 driver sees the ports first. You don't need ohci or uhci, that's for USB1-only stuff.

----------

## Vrenn

I don't believe that marking ehci as a module (before both where in) is the solution. The drive was always listened unter the xhci-tree, but sometimes at 2.0 speed.

Anyway I tried it and after about 20 reconnects the usb3-hitrate is still 100%...

I'll keep this some kernel versions. Lets see how it works  :Wink: 

Thanks for the tip!

PS: getting rid of ohci/uhci works too. But the kernel-info is somehow missunderstanding: *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD:
> 
> EHCI controllers are packaged with "companion" host controllers (OHCI 
> 
> or UHCI) to handle USB 1.1 devices connected to root hub ports.  Ports
> ...

 

----------

## Vrenn

USB 2.0 with module  :Sad: 

It was just luck until now.

----------

